# Best Value for Bib shorts



## Frankuota

Hi all, I am one that likes to do long climbs and long rides and for hat I am long hours on the bike. So far I haven't really found a good pair of Bibs that are comfortable pass the, 70 mile or 4 hour mark. 

What Bibs have you found to give you the best performance for your money?


----------



## DaveG

Frankuota said:


> Hi all, I am one that likes to do long climbs and long rides and for hat I am long hours on the bike. So far I haven't really found a good pair of Bibs that are comfortable pass the, 70 mile or 4 hour mark.
> 
> What Bibs have you found to give you the best performance for your money?


Bibs are a very personal thing. My current favorite bibs for longer rides are the Sportful Total Comfort bibs. Value doesn't mean much if you are uncomfortable. One way to save some money is to use less expensive bibs for shorter rides where the difference won't be noticed


----------



## Jay Strongbow

As far as 'value' goes, ignore retail and find sales.

Personally I've found any Capo shorts with their D4 Evo EIT pad, which I usually can find marked way down, to be the best value.
Who knows what will work for you though.

What kind of discomfort are you getting now? It's not necessarily the bib shorts. But it very well could be that different bibs will fix it.


----------



## tlg

It would help if you listed the ones you have tried.
And explain the discomfort area.

Are you sure it's the bibs, and not the fit? For me, I need them to be skin tight. Even the best bibs, if they're not tight give me issues. Whereas I see other people wearing bibs that look 10yrs old, baggy and loose around the legs, and they'll wear them for 70-100mi like it's noting.


----------



## Frankuota

Thank you Dave, after reading reviews on the Bibs you recommend I like what I see. 
How about sizing? do they fit small, compared to others you've had?


----------



## Frankuota

Thanks Jay, I'll research more on Capo. Generally an almost skin rush pain after long miles, and lasts for a couple of days after.


----------



## Frankuota

I tried Specialized RBX comp, and were good for the first 15 rides or so, after that the padding does not feel the same.
Also L Garneau Fit sensor 2, and same deal. Better than the Specialized in the beginning, but also lost it's comfort after 2,00o or so miles.

Skin tight, on both.


----------



## DaveG

Frankuota said:


> Thank you Dave, after reading reviews on the Bibs you recommend I like what I see.
> How about sizing? do they fit small, compared to others you've had?


Typical Italian sizing - go one size larger than US brands. Their sizing chart was accurate for me


----------



## Frankuota

DaveG said:


> Typical Italian sizing - go one size larger than US brands. Their sizing chart was accurate for me


Thanks.


----------



## BCSaltchucker

I was using Funkier and one set of Assos bibs. But then I took a flyer on some Aliexpress bibs from a chinese vendor. They were actually a better fit, good chamois. Been riding them exclusively ever since. Price was around $15 each, I bought 3. (also a pile of jerseys, even 3 custom printed jerseys for about 15-20 ea. these are made by the makers who actually make the brand name stuff sold for 4x as much in the West)


----------



## No Time Toulouse

None. I'm tall and thin (6'3", 170 lbs), and 'long in the trunk'. Every bib short I've ever tried felt like it was strangling my _cojones_. I've given up on ever finding one that fits.


----------



## pmf

No Time Toulouse said:


> None. I'm tall and thin (6'3", 170 lbs), and 'long in the trunk'. Every bib short I've ever tried felt like it was strangling my _cojones_. I've given up on ever finding one that fits.


Try Boure. They will make custom clothes for a 50% up charge. I can't imagine wearing any shorts other than bibs. Once I bought my first pair, I never wore regular shorts again.


----------



## Frankuota

DaveG said:


> Bibs are a very personal thing. My current favorite bibs for longer rides are the Sportful Total Comfort bibs. Value doesn't mean much if you are uncomfortable. One way to save some money is to use less expensive bibs for shorter rides where the difference won't be noticed


I ended up ordering the Sportful total comfort bibs. Thanks for the lead.

https://www.probikekit.com/sports-c...MIzNLb5afO2wIVC9jACh3x_QHTEAEYASABEgL7lfD_BwE


----------



## GlobalGuy

I have and use or have used the following premium bibs from the makers listed:

Castelli

Cuore of Switzerland

Pearl Izumi 

The Cuore (Silver line) is for me definitely the best of the three. They are also the most accurately sized. The non-sale price that includes shipping is about $180.


----------



## DaveG

Frankuota said:


> I ended up ordering the Sportful total comfort bibs. Thanks for the lead.
> 
> https://www.probikekit.com/sports-c...MIzNLb5afO2wIVC9jACh3x_QHTEAEYASABEgL7lfD_BwE


I hope you like these as much as I do.


----------



## GlobalGuy

DaveG said:


> Typical Italian sizing - go one size larger than US brands.


With regards to Italian Castelli: Amen, brother, amen.


----------



## Frankuota

DaveG said:


> I hope you like these as much as I do.


I'll put then straight to the test, I am going to do a Century June 23rd.


----------



## jetdog9

If price is your main factor and your butt is not too picky, keep an eye out at Sierra Trading Post, their prices can be ridiculously good for closeout stuff and usually there are 25% coupons available. Good place for cycling gear IMO.


----------



## maximum7

I only wear Sportful Total Comfort. Well, not true. I wear their Super Total and the Sportful Tour Max bibs too.
They are hands down, the BEST. 
Their jerseys are excellent too. 

Let us know how you like them


----------



## hfc

Frankuota said:


> I'll put then straight to the test, I am going to do a Century June 23rd.


Can you update later regarding fit of the Sportfuls? I have an older set of Giro D’Italias that are one of my favorites. Last year ordered another set (probably 3 year later version) in same size and it wasn’t even close to right size; way small, so returned and got next size up, XL, and they still fit pretty small.


----------



## thalo

check out https://www.theblackbibs.com/
nice fabric, good construction, simple, black, not cheap chamois.
They have a cut similar to my team race bibs, not relaxed fit or baggy.


----------



## smokersteve

thalo said:


> check out https://www.theblackbibs.com/
> nice fabric, good construction, simple, black, not cheap chamois.
> They have a cut similar to my team race bibs, not relaxed fit or baggy.


Tried these and they didn’t work for me. Fit was good but I chafed on both cheeks. Padding was thick and created a pinch point. 
Also a pain in the ass to return them


----------



## Frankuota

hfc said:


> Can you update later regarding fit of the Sportfuls? I have an older set of Giro D’Italias that are one of my favorites. Last year ordered another set (probably 3 year later version) in same size and it wasn’t even close to right size; way small, so returned and got next size up, XL, and they still fit pretty small.


I received the Bibs, the padding looks and feels good to the hand touch. but I couldn't try them on, they are just way too small and was afraid the rip them apart trying to bring them up my legs. I normally wear L and fits very comfortable, with the Sportuful I am not even confident an XL would do.

I am returning and hopefully if they have a larger size, exchange.


----------



## Tallboy1959

That is the problem I'm having with Castelli. I wear xl. I'm currently 6 foot 4 200 pounds. Even the XXL are a joke trying to get them over my quads. I don't think I have real big legs. Frustrating. Because their jerseys fit great. Very nice quality. So much for having a matching kit.


----------



## AndreSF

pmf said:


> Try Boure. They will make custom clothes for a 50% up charge. I can't imagine wearing any shorts other than bibs. Once I bought my first pair, I never wore regular shorts again.


YMMV, indeed. I found Boure to be not very accommodating in the front. Assos and aerotech have been the best for me.


----------



## SNS1938

BCSaltchucker said:


> I was using Funkier and one set of Assos bibs. But then I took a flyer on some Aliexpress bibs from a chinese vendor. They were actually a better fit, good chamois. Been riding them exclusively ever since. Price was around $15 each, I bought 3. (also a pile of jerseys, even 3 custom printed jerseys for about 15-20 ea. these are made by the makers who actually make the brand name stuff sold for 4x as much in the West)


Would you be able to share a link to the seller?

I have a Pearl Izumi factory store near by, and there are 25% coupons in the local free papers from time to time, but custom jerseys ... for $20 ... that appeals a lot.

Thanks


----------



## BCSaltchucker

I can try to look up the vendor with the custom jerseys. It was a year and a half ago or so, and these vendor listing keep popping up and disappearing. something like this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...3157e82&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0 beware chinese sizing is small like italian sizing, but they do offer dimensions of each size which worked for me. I feel the bottom elastic is typically a bit tighter than it should be, but features nonslip grip fwiw.

this is the exact kit I just received yesterday. rode with the bib shorts, and they are the best feeling beest fitting shorts I've ever had. a little better cut than the last few from China which were darned good. The jersey is meh, I will likely not use it. But I mean $20 shorts
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cyc...422.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.74eb4c4dyWKUAH


----------



## SNS1938

BCSaltchucker said:


> I can try to look up the vendor with the custom jerseys. It was a year and a half ago or so, and these vendor listing keep popping up and disappearing. something like this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...3157e82&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0 beware chinese sizing is small like italian sizing, but they do offer dimensions of each size which worked for me. I feel the bottom elastic is typically a bit tighter than it should be, but features nonslip grip fwiw.
> 
> this is the exact kit I just received yesterday. rode with the bib shorts, and they are the best feeling beest fitting shorts I've ever had. a little better cut than the last few from China which were darned good. The jersey is meh, I will likely not use it. But I mean $20 shorts
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cyc...422.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.74eb4c4dyWKUAH


Thanks, that's really helpful. I'll hold off until the new year, but there are some great looking designs for no money at all. So much feedback on there too.

I'd heard that Specialized were trying to get this stopped for their branded stuff, but I did see some other brands that look interesting to get ''clones'' of. Once this catches on more, this will surely be terrible for Voler and all these others trying to sell essentially something not much better, but wanting 5 to 10 times the price. The Rapha-philes will still want their stuff

Thank you


----------



## SNS1938

SNS1938 said:


> Thanks, that's really helpful. I'll hold off until the new year, but there are some great looking designs for no money at all. So much feedback on there too.
> 
> I'd heard that Specialized were trying to get this stopped for their branded stuff, but I did see some other brands that look interesting to get ''clones'' of. Once this catches on more, this will surely be terrible for Voler and all these others trying to sell essentially something not much better, but wanting 5 to 10 times the price. The Rapha-philes will still want their stuff
> 
> Thank you


What slightly worries me, is the computer version of the shirt vs what looks like the actual shirt. Pretty appalling .

View attachment 324116
View attachment 324117


----------



## jbinbi

SNS1938 said:


> Thanks, that's really helpful. I'll hold off until the new year, but there are some great looking designs for no money at all. So much feedback on there too.
> 
> I'd heard that Specialized were trying to get this stopped for their branded stuff, but I did see some other brands that look interesting to get ''clones'' of. Once this catches on more, this will surely be terrible for Voler and all these others trying to sell essentially something not much better, but wanting 5 to 10 times the price. The Rapha-philes will still want their stuff
> 
> Thank you


Already sold out 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## Srode

This one is funny! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-Pro-Trekking-Bicycle-Racing-Short-Sleeve-Maillot-Ciclismo-Men-s-Cycling-Jersey-Kits-Summer-breathable/32947506156.html?spm=2114.search0103.3.147.430f3c2eIYlmHz&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10130_10890_5730315_10547_319_10546_317_10548_10545_10696_453_10084_454_10083_10618_5729215_10307_537_536_10059_10884_10887_100031_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_1,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=a2ce0639-bc2e-42b7-8cac-c4be36147cfb-18&algo_pvid=a2ce0639-bc2e-42b7-8cac-c4be36147cfb

And what message exactly is the 5th picture from the top on this one trying to convey? 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BXIO-Long-Sleeve-Cycling-Jerseys-Bike-SportsWear-Racing-Bicycle-Jerseys-Ropa-Ciclismo-Invierno-Cycling-Clothes-BX/32742770301.html?spm=2114.search0103.6.7.430f3c2eIYlmHz&s=p


----------



## 1500SLR

I just bought a pair of Fox bibs for $80 that were worth $150 new. I can't say I'm impressed. The chamois pad is really narrow.


----------



## greatscott

You can spend a lot of money on shorts/bibs, but do you really need to? sometimes not! I really like the Pearl Izuma shorts and bibs, they are one of the few companies that still offer a high quality product and haven't taken the road to far higher prices as most have done, and the bibs get 4 to 5 star ratings on reviews...but of course that's all personal opinions but the chances are fairly good you would also like them. The Pearl Izuma Quest Splice cost around $70 which is a good price for a product like that, you can order direct or from Competitive Cyclist if you prefer, the cost is the same regardless where you get them from.


----------



## 9W9W

1500SLR said:


> I just bought a pair of Fox bibs for $80 that were worth $150 new. I can't say I'm impressed. The chamois pad is really narrow.


Is it because you are riding mountain bike shorts on a road bike?

The best value in bib shorts, without question, are store returns. Top of the line fancy bibs being blown out for 60-80% off because they're returns and well, some people are really grossed out by that.


----------



## PBL450

9W9W said:


> Is it because you are riding mountain bike shorts on a road bike?
> 
> The best value in bib shorts, without question, are store returns. Top of the line fancy bibs being blown out for 60-80% off because they're returns and well, some people are really grossed out by that.


I absolutely do not disagree. I just want to add, from the “no way” crowd? If bibs could be washed hot and dried hot, then sure... But wash cold and hang dry? Not a fecking chance!


----------



## greatscott

PBL450 said:


> I absolutely do not disagree. I just want to add, from the “no way” crowd? If bibs could be washed hot and dried hot, then sure... But wash cold and hang dry? Not a fecking chance!


Actually if you wash hot and dry hot you'll ruin the padding, the stretch band, and the Lycra. If you read the washing directions, all of them say to wash in cold water and do not use a dry, or tumble dry on air only with no heat. Also they tell you not to use fabric softener. Todays laundry detergents are design to get rid of bacteria in a cold wash as crazy as that sounds; but what most people don't realize is that it takes between 140 and 158 degrees F to start to kill bacteria, most home hot water systems only go between 115 to 130, so what you thought you were doing by washing on hot wasn't working anyways! But it was working at destroying your kits.

Returned shorts and bibs...only if the package wasn't opened, there is no guarantee that the person that tried them on didn't first put on a pair of underwear just in case they wanted to return it, so I too would frown on buying a opened pair of shorts or bibs.


----------



## BobbyNee

PI Pro bibs are nice when they are on sale - I don't buy apparel unless it's heavily discounted though - like 40% or more off.


----------



## TiCoyote

I really like Voler bibs. They're all I wear.


----------

